# Hanoverian X Holsteiner filly -- possible buy? ANY AND ALL COMMENTS APPRECIATED



## TBsPlease (Mar 19, 2009)

Falena, '08 Hano X Holsteiner filly, tied for 1st at her AHS inspecion

By Fabuleux (Bridlewood Farm Hanoverian Stallions) and out of Lasca (imported Holsteiner; Landgraf, Capitol, Ramiro bloodlines)










^^ This is at her AHS inspection -- note that she is almost as tall as her dam at four-and-a-half months!

































The next two pictures are NOT Falena, the filly. They are of her dam Lasca, who she already resembles.






















At this point I have doubts about whether or not I will actually end up with this filly (and ideally I wouldn't purchase her until _next_ spring, when she is a two-year-old, anyway) but I thought it couldn't hurt to get some input. ANY AND ALL COMMENTS/CRITICISMS ARE APPRECIATED!
Thanks and happy riding!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

WOAH what a stunning filly!!! looking at her bloodlines she should do well too, i think she is definatly worth seriously looking at. She looks to be well put together, he shoulder looks slightly upright in one of the pics but that may just be the angle and even then its not seriously upright. 
a definate prospect


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Yay finally bloodlines and horses I KNOW!
What are you purchasing her for??

Landgraf I know very well, my horse has double Landgraf on the dam side and he always throws a big jump and a big neck.
Fabuleux seems to also be a jumping sire, funny he would have some dressage lines. Absatz and Wendekreis are two great sires, more dressage lines though.

As far as purchasing the filly at two, if she is nice she will be gone by then, or her price will double or triple. The longer you wait to buy a foal, the higher the price is going to get. At 3 for a nice horse it's not hard to spend $25,000US because at that point it's broke and it is almost for sure that you know if the horse is a gooder or a dud.
If you are buying her for jumping, I would look around for a horse with fewer dressage bloodlines, although she does look like she's going to fill out fairly well. Her mother is a born and bred jumper, the sire I would think is about 50/50 as to whether he throws dressage or jumper horses.
For dressage I would scoop her up. I love jumper lines in a dressage horse. And none of these lines are known for being really hot or thick in the skull. Her sire looks very ride-able and I'd ask what her dam is like, or the horses she is throwing, when they are being ridden.
And just a PS when they are really tall while they are young, this is not necessarily a good sign. It can mean that they grew too fast and are going to have bone/joint damage, or are going to end up filling out late, or just growing huge neither of which are really desirable. On the other hand she could just be a big foal.
Also keep in mind with purchasing a mare, your resale market is going to be greatly reduced and you do have a higher chance of ending up with a "trainer only" horse. You really need to make sure she has an easygoing temperament.

Good luck!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Couldn't agree more with what anebel has said.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

beautiful filly and gorgeous dam!!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

gorgeous filly!!!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

She looks awesome snatch her up! But I'm very partial to Hanoverians. Good lines.


----------



## TBsPlease (Mar 19, 2009)

anebel --
I am purchasing her as an event prospect, so I was looking for something with both dressage and jumping bloodlines. She belongs to a friend of mine, which is why I think there might be any possibility of all of scooping her up next spring. She's not officially on the market yet and if I express serious interest then I can set up a payment plan for a year or so. Her owner does not want to take less than $8,000, which I think is pretty fair.
Her dam, Lasca, is very sweet-tempered and rideable, a very valuable trait to me as an amateur rider! She is also not exactly huge, which is why Falena looks so comparatively tall. She is about fourteen months old now and stands at 15 hands or so. I definitely do _not_ want something so big that it has soundness issues due to sheer size -- I've had all the lameness problems I can handle with my teenage TB gelding!
Thank you all so much for your input!


----------



## romargrey (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi we have a fabuleux gelding that we bred to a 16.2h parabol mare. This horse is truly geared for dressage and we are holding our opinion for jumping. Be careful of the growth in these fabuleux foals... they are mighty big and are prone truly to OCD lesions if you grain them too much. At birth this guy weighed 126lbs. He really put stress on our mare's cervix as well. 
Our now coming 2 year old gelding is 16.2h and 1200lbs... he is growing so quickly and has such large bones that he has outgrown his mother and his cannon bones are incredible in length and diameter. He is relatively easy to handle and his movement is amazing. He has a beautiful lofty canter with a lovely top line and great hock movement. Open shoulder and great alignment of his hind end ( he still doesn't know how to control it all the way but he's getting it)
If you have any suspicions about OCD on this gal prior to purchase do yourself a favor and get baseline xrays on her. Otherwise, incredible pedigree... great filly and go for it.. I think you have a winner here.


----------

